# t-shirt dyeing



## glory (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi! I was wondering how to dye me t-shirts like affliciton or ed hardy..I heard something about it being pigment dye. But i want that marble vintage look. Does anybody know what dyes to buy or any techniques to help me out. I got the designs down. Now we just need to get high quality dyes so we can manufacture.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out this post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t25390.html


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Among the other washes that Affliction does, the predominant one is a mineral wash.

This consists of putting your dyed t-shirts into an industrial dye machine that has been filled with small foam blocks and has had Potassium Permanganate added to the bath. It gets run for anywhere between 3 - 8 minutes depending on how much of the effect you want. It gets neutralized in another bath so that all the acid gets washed out.
I suggest that if you're going to do this you not do it at home. I don't think you'll get the same effect that you're going after.
Also, keep in mind that the dye base that you use to dye the actual T prior to mineral washing is important to the end product also.

John


----------

